# Stallion Breeding Tips??



## savepitbulls (Jan 2, 2007)

You might consider having the mare preg checked just to be sure. Did you also have a culture and a coggins test done on her before you tried to breed her? What about the stallion - any pre-breeding tests done by your vet? 

As for techniques for successful breedings, I'd suggest finding someone in your are that is experienced that can help you. Alot can go wrong and horses can get hurt. It's good that your stallion is being gentle, but one bad experience with a mare can change all that. And he might get really frustrated with the mare for not standing still which might make him less cooperative too.


----------



## Frog (May 24, 2007)

one of my old broodies stayed in season for 5 1/2 weeks, she was served everyday, just in case, when she finally switched off the stud master told me not to keep my hopes up. She was scanned at approx 21 days from last service and we were told not only that she was in foal but she was over 45 days! She'd taken in the first 3 days and then kept on gettin' a little somethin' from the boy.

It would absolutely be worth getting her tested just in case, cause you just can't tell for sure sometimes!


----------



## TxHorseMom (Mar 4, 2007)

Before offering him out, I would suggest that you get a lot more experience. Is there a breeding farm/ranch near you that would let you watch, volunteer? There are many techniques, and many things that can go wrong. A stallion can seriously hurt an mare, and a well placed kick can injure or even kill the stallion. (not to mention the handlers.) Do you have a breeding contract ready? Are you offering LFG? What if the mare has a foal by its side? What are your plans for that? What tests (if any) are you going to require on the mares before breeding? What preperations are you going to do for the stallion prior to breeding?

I am not trying to dissuade you from breeding. There are just a lot of things to think about, and plan for, if you are offering your stallion out to stud. It is not just throwing a mare and stallion together.


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

these are all very good points to reconsider breeding, is your stallion also papperd?


----------



## AKPaintLover (May 26, 2007)

Yes, my stallion is papered, his DNA is on file with APHA. He has one registered foal from when he was bred at age two (before I bought him),and we have now bred him to our registered AQHA mare this year. 

I have been doing research since he was two (he is now five) about what exactly I want to include in his breeding contract. I am in the process this summer of writing his contract so that I will have it ready for next year. 

I am very comfortable with handling my stallion for the safety of him, the mare, and the humans involved; I spent the last three years training him in hand and in general for exactly this purpose. He is very respectful to me and what I am asking of him even when he is ready to mount a mare feet in front of him. 

With our own mare, I have been careful to tease her adequately to make sure that she will in fact be receptive to him before I put him in harms way of a kick. 

The area where I do not have as much experience is with the handling of the actual mare. The tips I was seeking were more along the lines of: how many people is the best number to handle the mare? Are breeding hobbles helpful? has anyone found success in the use of a breeding chute or stall? pature breed or hand breed (although I have heard that many mare owners want hand breeding)? 

I do intend to do live cover, not AI at this point. I will offer a LFG contingent upon certain requirements being met by the mare owner. I also plan on outlining what needs to be done by the vet before breeding in my contract. I will explain board situations/accomodations, fees, etc.

My stallion will be six years old next year, and I feel that his riding and handling training is at the point where he can begin breeding. I was worried about a change in excitement after breeding him this spring, but he has actually become more calm and focused during training. 

Unfortunately, we do not have "breeing farms" in the official sense of the word up here. We actually probably have less than a handful of reputable stallion owners/breeders in the entire state. The experiences that I could gain volunteering would be very limited. I can definitely seek out some experience in this way though. 

Thank you very much for the feedback and concern. The last thing that I want to do is get anyone (horse or human) hurt


----------



## AKPaintLover (May 26, 2007)

I forgot to say. I have also been communicating with our vet about our whole breeding process this year, which has been helpful.


----------



## TxHorseMom (Mar 4, 2007)

Well, it sounds like you have been doing your homework, (Good for you!) 

I have personally never used breeding hobbles, although I have considered it. For an unexperienced stallion (and I consider yours to be unexperienced, one baby does not make experience) I like to use 3 people to hand breed. You need an area small enough for confinement, yet large enough so that the handlers can get out of the way if necessary. I use one person to hold the mare, another to hold the stallion and a third to, well to put it delicately, be the "helping hand" if necessary. Some inexperienced stallions have difficulty finding the right "spot" and need some help. Obviously, the stallion must be very calm to do this and be very used to having his "equiptment" handled. If he has a problem with getting his sheath cleaned, ie kicks at you etc, DON'T help him. After his first breeding season, I would have 3 people "on hand" but you will probably only need two.

We both pasture breed and hand breed. (pasture breed our own mares, only hand breed outside mares) We have looked into AI and our vet will collect if necessary, but we haven't had the need yet.

I hope I answered some of your questions.


----------



## TxHorseMom (Mar 4, 2007)

Is that your stallion in your avatar? He's beautiful. We have a black/white tobiano stallion (APHA,PtHA)


----------



## AKPaintLover (May 26, 2007)

Yes, 
and thank you (I think he is pretty too  ); his personality puts him over the top though. I don't know if it is the stallion confidence or what, but he is so, so people friendly, very gentle, and smart.

I would love to see pictures of your Black and White stallion. I love that coloring too. Just curious - how many stallions do you have? how many broodmares? Do you mainly breed QHs & Paints?

Also, thanks for the breeding tips. We have been using three people this spring, and he has no problem with his area being handled, so that might really help for someone to help him get where he needs to go.


----------



## TxHorseMom (Mar 4, 2007)

We have one stallion, our black/white tobiano paint, and we also have a palomino stallion prospect AQHA who is a yearling now. (we always raise ours from a very young age. So far, if he continues with his looks and personality (his pedigree is awesome) then he will get to keep his manly parts. 8) :lol: We've had 2 other palomino prospects who are now geldings because they ended up not being all they could be.

We have about 10 brood mares right now. Mostly paints and QH but we do have a TB mare and an Arabian mare. The only foal we had last year was out of our Arabian and he is _awesome_. I'm so proud of them both.

I would LOVE to show pics of my stallion, but I don't know how to post photos.  If someone could explain it to me, that would be great.

You are so right about the personalities putting them over the top. Our stallion is just like that. He looooves people. He is a perfect gentleman to all his mares. All the mares LOVE this guy. It's funny. He doesn't crash through fences, or jump them to get to the girls. But THEY crash them and jump them to get to HIM!!! :shock: (the hussies!) I've never seen anything like it. :roll:


----------



## AKPaintLover (May 26, 2007)

That is neat that your stallion is a paint  Paints are not as popular up here as QHs, but I have fallen in love with the unique color patterns! Do you get a lot of color out of your qh mares? Just curious  My stallion is not homozygous, and we bred him to our qh mare (if she takes) - I am really hoping for color. I know it is all about the odds  She has a bit of roaning and some nice white socks - maybe this will increase her odds.

I know what you mean about the attitude changing. We got my stallion at age two, and he was a doll. I constantly watched his attitude to see if he needed to be gelded, but he is still an angel. I was at a nearby training arena last night, and another horse rammed into his butt. He just got this really surprised look, and then went right back to standing quietly. I would not want to breed my stallion if he was not this kind/calm. I have a palomino gelding who is a fabulous athlete, but I could not imagine him a stallion with his attitude (he is territorial aggressive in his pen). I hope your palomino stays sweet 

That is funny what you said about the mares breaking down the fences. That is how we found out our mare was in heat this spring. She broke out, and ran over to my stallion's pen, backing her rear up to the fence!

To upload photos you click on the "upload picture" button that is on the page where you write your reply. It brings up a little window that says browse. click on browse and find the picture that you are looking for in your files (it will show all the files on your computer). I always put the photo I want on my desktop ahead of time just so it is easier for my to find quickly, but if you have a good photo album, that would work just as well. you then click on the picture and select open. The photo will then be attached and will show in the box next to the browse button. You then select send, and might have to wait a couple of minutes. It will then show your picture and give you the option to insert your picture: "standard". click on standard. The photo should then be inserted into your reply and you can type above or below it. when you submit, the photo will show. Good luck 









photo of my stallion and I on a competitive trail ride


----------



## Piper (Sep 14, 2007)

Hi there, I used to work on a large breeding farm and my job was often to hold the mare's during breeding. Many of them where old pro's but a few where hard to keep still. I know it may sound cruel but the thing that worked best for us was a twitch. If used properly they are quite humane, and the pressure on the lip actually causes an endorphin release. Many vets are taught how to use them in school and do so on the job quite often for safety. Here is an article I found about it that has some good information and advice. 

http://www.appaloosajournal.com/magazine/horsekeeping/twitch.html

Also, we would never cover the same mare two days in a row. We would always do it every other day. After the mare had been covered three times we would wait to see if she came back in heat. If she didn't we would have the mare checked to make sure she was in foal. If she did we would breed her again. This site has some good information on breeding and explains a little more in detail. 

http://www.extension.umn.edu/distribution/livestocksystems/DI6119.html




Wishing you the best,
Kelly


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2007)

did you try hobbling the mare? I've read that's what you do to keep mares from kicking out but our mare was bred using artificial insemination...... :shock:


----------



## Piper (Sep 14, 2007)

We never hobbled the mares. Before I started working there one actually broke it's leg when they used them. So that was the end of that.


----------



## TxHorseMom (Mar 4, 2007)

You're right Piper, a twitch is a good tool to use. (If used properly of course) When it comes to our stallion, we like to hand breed, and then if necessary we use the twitch. We never use hobbles either. IMO an accident waiting to happen. Possibly if you are experienced it won't be a problem, but we aren't, so I don't want to use them. If a mare can't be controlled with a twitch, then they won't be bred to our stallion. He's worth too much to be injured.


----------



## Piper (Sep 14, 2007)

I'm glad to hear you agree, some people seem to think it's cruel. All I know is it works well for certain situations. I have never seen it cause any ill effects when used correctly. If it does not work it can be removed quickly, no harm done. 

I also think you are right. If a mare will not stand, even with a twitch on, then live cover is not the best way to go.


----------



## TxHorseMom (Mar 4, 2007)

Nope, not cruel at all if used properly.


----------



## AKPaintLover (May 26, 2007)

Thanks for the additional advice. That is scary about the hobbles. The twitch is an interesting idea..I will check out the articles and see if my vet can show me how to use one for the future. Our mare went back into cycle after the first breeding, so we bred her again, and she is now in foal, so it will be a couple of years before we breed her again. I wonder if the twitch would have worked in her situation...she was very willing to breed and setting up well, she just fidgeted a lot with her back end when he was trying to cover her as if she was preparing to be knocked off balance at any moment. 

Can anyone explain what the theory is behind breeding every other day? We did every day the first cycle, every day the couple days of the second cycle, and then we put them in together for the remainder of her cycle. Obviously if I open my stallion next year, I will not turn someone else's horse loose with him, but our mare and him worked really nicely in together and were able to get the job done better without humans in the way. Our mare is in foal, but if other mares are here for a limited amount of time, I want to have the best odds for successful breeding. 

Another question that came up was with the mare's tail. we had the upper part wrapped, but the rest of it still seemed to get in the way. 

I have yet to decide whether to open my stallion for breeding next year, but if I do, it will be for a very limited number of mares. He is still in training, and advancing very well, so that is where my focus with him is, but a lot of people have been asking when I am going to open him up. I know that a lot of people open their stallions much earlier (he will be six next year), but I just don't feel in any hurry. It seems like the more events he competes in, the more interest people have in breeding their mares to him (go figure  ).


----------

